# Ghetto cloning attempt...



## effdecaf (Sep 21, 2013)

So before I make a cloner we wanted to see if air bubbles popping at the surface would be as sufficient as hooking up the tile saws water pump into a makeshift cloning chamber. Do the roots need that much water flow overthem? After putting a cutting into this lil rig for 36 hours its doing about the same as the rockwool-in-a-shot-glass-under-a-bell-jar-in-the-bathroom... We'll see when roots take hold and new growth becomes noticable. Until then it looks promising in case you want to take like 5 clones and use a mason jar, wire, and a really shitty air pump. Dipped in clonex and put in this jar, then after two hours they were wilting. Put a pillowcase box over it and you cant see any humidity, but I think it helps a lot. I had a second one in there but squished it putting on the 'humidity dome'... LOL So what do you think of my ghetto little beast?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

Better get that Rez  covered or you wont root....And get that stem in the water where the bubbles are at....is that clipping from a plant in flower?...looks like bud forming?

Best of luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

I dont see the need for a gel  as it washes off...

:stoned:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

yeah iv used a bubbling cloner and just plain soil before, both work, the gel is more for soil/root plug cloning but i still dip mine just to be sure before they go into the bubble cloner, anywho yeah keep that rez sealed... only want the bottom of the stem sticking just a fuzz above the breaking bubbles at water surface, keep that humid, misty air down around the stem NOT the whole clipping, or simply clip, cut yer 45, rooting gel and right into a pot with a root plug in the center, shove the clone into the root plug and add a small layer of new "top" soil layer, water and walk away for a few days, my clones rooted in only 6 days, about 6-8 inch long roots in all directions using just a simple pot of soil, the bubble cloner takes a bit longer, need lots and lots of bubbles, check out Massproducers DIY Bubble Cloner ~$35 worth of materials and you can modify the size to fit your needs just keep the basic ideas the same. but yeah ditch that mason jar idea and upgrade to something a little less jerry rigged/ gheto as you put it lol... from the look of it you got the ideas down just a poor method of execution, keep it up as it may work but defently look into a legit purchased set up or legit DIY setup. lol been up a while already so sorry for the run on...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2013)

For about $10 you can set up a decent cloner.  My buddy has one made from an ice cream tub he covered, an air pump, and an air stone.  Or go deluxe and put Mass's together.  I really think I would recommend that.  You are trying to clone with several handicaps right off the bat.  I do use cloning gel.  Your environment is not supposed to be so wet that the gel washes off (and the stem does not go in the water), but the air should be made moist by the action of the bubbles popping on the surface of the water. 

As a side note, you do not want a water pump with a bubble cloner--your tile saw pump would not work.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 22, 2013)

Why wont it root with the res exposed?

The bottom inch of the cutting has water dripping off it, with a bubble at the end.

These were taken off that tower garden, you can see how well into flowering they are. When we trim things back we usually clone them. Why not! Theres 15-20 going in the rockwool.

The gel washing off was to be expected. It seals the stem with rooting stuff, and sat 15 minutes before being exposed to the cloner. The excess rooting gel goes into the res and helps it bubble and stay clean (fungicide or whatever in there).






			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Better get that Rez  covered or you wont root....And get that stem in the water where the bubbles are at....is that clipping from a plant in flower?...looks like bud forming?
> 
> Best of luck



The cloner we saw at the shop was pretty dope. Used neoprene collars like the air bubble cloners, but it had a water pump in it. This was hooked up to a bunch of tubes just blowing water all around the root-zone of 16-20 clone sites. The res was clear and had a squished hourglass shape, probably to keep a humid zone and more surface area to have the sprays hit and bubble off...

The guy said that with a clean res the concept of just keeping a vapor barrier for the roots was taken up a notch. _They are going INTO a NFT/hydro setup, so why not START them in the environment they want to grow in. _Solid/soil/rockwool (1), Humid non-saturated (2), and saturated (3) growth parameters are all slightly different and the plant will take to any of them with the same fervor, pending conditions and tlc are abundant.




			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> As a side note, you do not want a water pump with a bubble cloner--your tile saw pump would not work.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

I fya read the massprodussers thread...than you would see Me in there...built many of them in the past...Best of luck





			
				sunakard2000 said:
			
		

> yeah iv used a bubbling cloner and just plain soil before, both work, the gel is more for soil/root plug cloning but i still dip mine just to be sure before they go into the bubble cloner, anywho yeah keep that rez sealed... only want the bottom of the stem sticking just a fuzz above the breaking bubbles at water surface, keep that humid, misty air down around the stem NOT the whole clipping, or simply clip, cut yer 45, rooting gel and right into a pot with a root plug in the center, shove the clone into the root plug and add a small layer of new "top" soil layer, water and walk away for a few days, my clones rooted in only 6 days, about 6-8 inch long roots in all directions using just a simple pot of soil, the bubble cloner takes a bit longer, need lots and lots of bubbles, check out Massproducers DIY Bubble Cloner ~$35 worth of materials and you can modify the size to fit your needs just keep the basic ideas the same. but yeah ditch that mason jar idea and upgrade to something a little less jerry rigged/ gheto as you put it lol... from the look of it you got the ideas down just a poor method of execution, keep it up as it may work but defently look into a legit purchased set up or legit DIY setup. lol been up a while already so sorry for the run on...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 22, 2013)

> Why wont it root with the res exposed?




thing called Algae


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2013)

The stem being continually submerged in the water can cause it to rot.  The rooting gel does not seal it.  Like 4U said, light causes algae to grow.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 23, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The stem being continually submerged in the water can cause it to rot.  The rooting gel does not seal it.  Like 4U said, light causes algae to grow.



I agree submerged isn't a good idea. 

The clonex has a fungicide in it, shouldn't that combat algae in this small a rez?

I agree light will cause algae but Ive seen a few cloners that dont seem plagued with that problem that allow light into the rez...

I think standing water is way more susceptible to light based algal growth than one with continuous and turbulent water flow... ?


oh n this: mmmfaq.com/awesomos-bad-***-clone-machine-guide/


----------



## Growdude (Sep 23, 2013)

I wont be surprised if it works, I've seen some really crazy things work in my day.
I seen a full grown plant in flower break in half and just get jabbed into the ground out of frustration, root and grow.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks fo the good juju GD...

Turns out I had some issues, the rez dried out and the leaves were touching the 'wall'... It all just kinda glued to the wall and dried out. Was busy with other stuff. AH well like the title says "GHETTO" cloning attempt. Probably pick up a rubbermaid and some foam stoppers and hook up the tile saw pump and some misters. That way we can keep em domed without touching anything, keep the rez dark, and also get a decent fog to coat the roots in with some rushing water in there to aerate. The experiment in this post was under a 600 watt HPS at 4-5' away...


----------

